# 2012 GAA - USAT-other events Calendar



## Archery Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

Gang, 
Here it is, the 2012 calendar. 

Look forward to seeing everyone on the shooting lines this year.

If you have an event you would like added to our calendar, please send it to me and i will add it for you.

Mechell
this is a pdf file, if you need a word version, send me a message


----------



## red1691 (Oct 13, 2011)

Fine job Hot Stuff !!! Thanks


----------



## Brian from GA (Oct 13, 2011)

Thx


----------



## ScarletArrows (Oct 13, 2011)

Just letting everyone know the dates for the GBAA State Target and GBAA State Field are mismatched.  GBAA State Field is actually in June. State Target is in May.


----------



## TwentySix (Jan 2, 2012)

Putnam's 4H shoot is Jan 28.


----------

